# aerial photography !



## marcy (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience in aerial photography?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2011)

Mast? Pole? Kite? Balloon? Airplane? Helicopter?


----------



## lindsaya99 (Oct 6, 2011)

I used to fly photographers all the time back in '01-'03.  The best light planes to photograph from are Cessnas.  Not only do they have an almost unobstructed view of the ground, but the windows open so you don't have to shoot through glass.  Most flight schools can get you set up with a plane and pilot.  Hourly rates will vary depending on location but expect to pay between $130 to $200 per hour.  Map out your locations so you can brief the pilot before you get in the plane.  You don't want to fly around wasting gas (and your money) looking for your targets.  Keep in mind that if your location is in controlled airspace that air traffic contol may not let you go there.  Also, if is in a populated area, you won't be able to get lower than 1000 feet above the highest obstacle.  Your pilot will be aware of any altitude or airspace restrictions.  If you have any specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## marcy (Oct 6, 2011)

actually i am looking photography info with remote helicopter.


----------



## marcy (Oct 6, 2011)

@ lindsaya99 : thank you for your info, beside that i started this threat for information about photography and videography with remote helicopters.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 6, 2011)

remote helicoptors are tricky to fly, dont put expensive gear on em!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> remote helicoptors are tricky to fly, dont put expensive gear on em!



Bingo!  Learn to fly them first.  And it's not just a couple hours to learn.  And learn that if you're gonna fly 'em, you're gonna crash 'em.


----------



## marcy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you! i'm working on it...


----------



## marcy (Oct 12, 2011)

yes i know, it's very tricky , i'm working on flying now...


----------



## skieur (Oct 24, 2011)

I have done aerial photography out of an open cockpit airplane over a city.  Haze and the blurring nature of heat rising can be the major obstacles.

skieur


----------



## yipDog (Oct 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > remote helicoptors are tricky to fly, dont put expensive gear on em!
> ...




Been flying RC (planes and helis) for over 20 years and consider myself a very good pilot.  I will second this and strongly suggest taking lessons from an instructor. I was an instructor for both planes and helis. Go to your local RC club or hobby shop and find out who's available to teach. Trying to learn by yourself will frustrate you and will become a money pit. I currently fly a 450 size electric heli with a ReplayXD 1080p video camera. It's a handful! The only reason I chose the rig was it cost under $800. The bigger heli's I've flown (capable of carrying a DSLR) cost anywhere from $2k to $10k. Helis are difficult enough to fly alone. When you add the weight of a camera and rigging, everything changes and it's like learning all over. Plus your skills must be way above average for smooth flying and hovering at altitude.

Planes are a lot more forgiving to learn on and blimps are probably the most overlooked aircraft for flying cameras. They can be found pretty large and that makes them stable and smooth. 

I may be stating this a bit harshly but planes and helis are not toys. They are aircraft which WHEN crashed can do significant damage to property and people. You should join the AMA (Untitled Page will provide basic insurance for any mishaps resulting in a lawsuit. And commercial use of RC aircraft requires special licenses and permissions that are provided from local government and law enforcement agencies.

Just sayin' if you're gonna get into RC for photography or video, do it right and stay safe!

To brag a bit, I have been trained on a Cineflex camera gyro system mounted on an A-Star heli with Sony's top end HDC1500 (think $250k camera system!) This rig is used for feature films and the like. The cinematographer sits in the back seat with monitors and joysticks to control all aspects of the camera. I've shot stills from the copilot seat as well. Best gig was chasing WWII bombers (B-17 and B-25) through the mountains of AZ. (in my best Ferris Bueller voice)  "It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up."

Frame from video taken from the control tower:






Still from the copilot seat!


----------

